# Gossos, venir



## Perrito

Hola,

Quan vols que un gos se't acosti en castellà es diu: "Ven aquí!" i en francès es diu: "À pied!"  Com es diu això en català, és: "a peu" o "vine!"    

Gràcies,
Gregorio


----------



## ampurdan

"Vine aquí!" si vols que vingui cap a tu, "passa cap aquí!" o simplement "cap aquí!" si vols que es posi entri en algun lloc on ets tu (generalment perquè no molesti). 

"A peu!" no es fa servir o, com a mínim, jo no ho he sentit.


----------



## Perrito

Ah, molt bé!  Cap aquí, m'agrada molt!  

Doncs, moltes gràcies!  

Grego  

(És que estic intentant parlar amb els meus gossos en català, ha ha, tinc uns gossos bens catalans, ha ha)


----------



## ampurdan

Perfecte, així quan vinguin a Catalunya ho podran entendre tot.

My pleasure.


----------



## Juan Jacob Vilalta

Perrito said:


> Hola,
> 
> Quan vols que un gos se't acosti en castellà es diu: "Ven aquí!" i en francès es diu: "À pied!" *Au* pied!, perdona. Com es diu això en català, és: "a peu" o "vine!"
> 
> Gràcies,
> Gregorio


----------



## ernest_

ampurdan said:


> "Vine aquí!" si vols que vingui cap a tu, "passa cap aquí!" o simplement "cap aquí!" si vols que es posi entri en algun lloc on ets tu (generalment perquè no molesti).
> 
> "A peu!" no es fa servir o, com a mínim, jo no ho he sentit.



Doncs jo sempre he sentit "passa!" per fer que un animal se'n vagi del lloc on està. Ho he sentit dirigit a gossos, gats, gallines, etc.


----------



## ampurdan

Per això que dius, jo he sentit i faig servir "fuig!".


----------



## Kalimi5t

Jo he sentit "vine aquí" per fer-lo venir i "passa cap aquí" per fer-lo passar com diu l'ampurdan.
"Passa a jeure" per fer-lo anar a estirar-se a algún lloc.
"Jeu aquí" perquè s'estiri on assenyalis.


----------



## Lurrezko

Kalimi5t said:


> Jo he sentit "vine aquí" per fer-lo venir i "passa cap aquí" per fer-lo passar com diu l'ampurdan.



Doncs sí, jo faig servir *Passa (cap aquí)!* perquè s'acosti i *Passa (cap allà)!* perquè marxi. No m'estranya que no m'entengui, pobra bèstia.


----------



## bondia

Lurrezko oinak said:


> Doncs sí, jo faig servir *Passa (cap aquí)!* perquè s'acosti i *Passa (cap allà)!* perquè marxi. No m'estranya que no m'entengui, pobra bèstia.



Doncs, jo a la meva estimada gossa qui va morir fa 2 mesos i era bilingüe català/castellà li deía sempre: "vine aquí", i venia (snif, snif)


----------

